# Squirrels or People?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Must be a population explosion of squirrels or people this year,NC has an extra month of squirrel season.They tacked on two extra weeks on the front end as well as on the back end. Oct 1--Feb 13 Now maybe I can have some action during black powder season,with airgun and squirrels.:rock: Oh,and at the supper table as well.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

They were hard to fined any around here the last couple of years, seems to be a few back now though. Maybe i can find a couple little grays. Time for fried squirrel 'n gravy..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Come on over here.Our season runs from Saturday before Memorial Day till Ferbuary 15.

big rockpile


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't see much diff. in squirrel population, but I have seen more rabbits this year in central and eastern Ohio than I can ever recall seeing before. Whew...should be good rabbit hunting this fall!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Must be they had nothing to do around here with the cold, wet weather than to make little squirrels. I hear them squabbling in the walnut trees everyday. The season opened last week here in NY. Time to have at it with the air gun.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Oklahoma squirrel season is May 15 thru Jan.31st and our limit is 10 per day, 20 in posession. Seems like no one hunts squirrels much anymore. Kids are too busy playing their video's and blackberries and most adults don't have that much free time anymore. So why they have a limit on squirrels, beats me!


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK my husband is out squirrel hunting as I type. Just in case he gets something can someone tell me the best way to cook um. We tried on the grill last year and they were not so good. Im a little scared Ive never cooked anything ungrocery store lol. He has gone out 10 times so far this year and nada he says the trees are still to thick to see um.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

The older squirrels will probably be a little tough,so parboil them awhile in some salted water till they get tender.Then take them out of the water,salt,pepper and roll in flour,then put in frying pan with a little bacon grease (shortning) and cook slowly till brown.
Now you can take them out and make the gravy or just leave them in the frying pan along with the gravy.Mix a little flour in some water and pour in the frying pan and cook slowly till the flour is cooked.Stir a little along.
Ta da squirrel and gravy,oh and don't forget them hot biscuits that I know you put in the oven a few minuites ago,burnt biscuits don't taste to good, even if it is with squirrels.LOL, eb Sweet potatoes are good with fried squirrel, too.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I want to get into squirrel hunting but prefer to have a dog that does the treeing. Had an opporunity to buy from someone here but wasn't able to do so at the time. Now I do! Anyone have squirrel dog pups?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Found this post.This fellow might have something.http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=277527&highlight=squirrel+dogs Jack Russels make good squirrel dogs also and pups are not hard to find.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Saw the garlic patch was torn up when I came home last night. Not much I could do but clean up the mess and replant the bulbs. Wasn't certain what shape of critter did it but knew we was gonna have words. Well, as I was doing the dinner dishes, I see a squirrel meandering through the yard. And where does he go...the garlic patch! Yep, starting digging it up while I was watching. Could swear he waved his little fanny in my direction too. I let a few choice words fly & headed for the closet to get the rifle. By the time I got back he was all the way down by the creek, just a laughing & carrying on with his friends. Oh, it's on squirrel boy and your going down. Feeling a bit like Carl Spackler (Bill Murray) in Caddyshack...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Let him dig on awhile. Garlic squirrel sounds good.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

cowboy joe said:


> Saw the garlic patch was torn up when I came home last night. Not much I could do but clean up the mess and replant the bulbs. Wasn't certain what shape of critter did it but knew we was gonna have words. Well, as I was doing the dinner dishes, I see a squirrel meandering through the yard. And where does he go...the garlic patch! Yep, starting digging it up while I was watching. Could swear he waved his little fanny in my direction too. I let a few choice words fly & headed for the closet to get the rifle. By the time I got back he was all the way down by the creek, just a laughing & carrying on with his friends. Oh, it's on squirrel boy and your going down. Feeling a bit like Carl Spackler (Bill Murray) in Caddyshack...


 Bet he'll looked good dressed up with some mashed taters and gravy and some hot biscuits.:bow:eb


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Hmmm...not a bad idea to let him marronate himself first. Come to think of it, have some fresh taters and can whip up a batch of biscuits tonight. Wanted to take the bow out for some 'practice' anyway...nothing better to practice on than a moving target. Better bring the rifle for backup in case he brings friends.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Come on and we will get a mess of those tree rat's. Oct 1-Feb 28 , 8 a day. Acorn crop is huge , squirrels are fat as a butterball turkey


----------

